
California replacing 200 polluting diesel school buses with all-electric buses - towndrunk
https://electrek.co/2019/07/17/california-electric-school-buses/
======
towndrunk
This maybe a way to pick up a cheap bus and convert it into a camper.

------
java-man
Mail delivery vans and garbage trucks should be next.

